# Another Audi R15 Photo: Profile Shot from AudiBlog.nl



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Check out this profile shot we found of the R15 over on Audiblog.nl. This and the other known frontal shots of the car are published over there found after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

